# Humble yourself before the Lord



## justpassinby

Its better to humble yourself rather than be humbled!



> Humble yourself before God
> 
> Key verse: James 4:10
> Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord, and he shall lift you up.
> 
> 1 Peter 5:6
> Humble yourselves therefore under the mighty hand of God, that he may exalt you in due time.
> Commentary on James 4:10
> 
> [Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord] That is, be willing to take your appropriate place in the dust on account of your transgressions. This is to be "in the sight of the Lord," or before him. Our sins have been committed against him; and their principal aggravation, whoever may have been wronged by them, and great as is their criminality in other respects, arises from that consideration. Ps 51:4, "Against thee, thee only, have I sinned, and done this evil in thy sight." Luke 15:18, "I will arise and go to my father, and will say to him, Father, I have sinned against heaven, and before thee." As the Being against whom we have sinned is the only one who can pardon, it is proper that we should humble ourselves before him with [remorseful] confession. -Barnes
> 
> [Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord] In James 4:7 they were exhorted to submit to God; here they are exhorted to humble themselves in his sight. Submission to God's authority will precede humiliation of soul, and genuine repentance is performed as in the sight of God; for when a sinner is truly awakened to a sense of his guilt and danger, he seems to see, wherever he turns, the face of a justly-incensed God turned against him. -Clarke
> 
> In the sight of the Lord-as continually in the presence of Him who alone is to be exalted: the truest incentive to humility. *The tree, to grow upwards, must strike its roots downward; so man, to be exalted, must have his mind deep-rooted in humility.* In 1 Peter 5:6 [below], "Humble yourselves ... under the mighty hand of God"-namely, in His providential dealings: a distinct thought. -JFB
> 
> "Humble yourselves in the sight of the Lord. Let the inward acts of the would be suitable to all those outward expressions of grief, affliction, and sorrow, before mentioned." Humility of spirit is here required, as in the sight of him who looks principally at the spirits of men. "*Let there be a thorough humiliation in bewailing every thing that is evil; let there be great humility in doing that which is good: Humble yourselves*."
> 
> We have great encouragement to act thus towards God: He will draw nigh to those that draw nigh to him (v. 8), and he will lift up those who humble themselves in his sight, v. 10. *Those that draw nigh to God in a way of duty shall find God drawing nigh to them in a way of mercy. Draw nigh to him in faith, and trust, and obedience, and he will draw nigh to you for your deliverance.* If there be not a close communion between God and us, it is our fault, and not his. -Matthew Henry
> 
> Note: The act of being humble is something done in close and personal relationship with God. It is an element of character and of the heart. A brother in the faith can perceive humbleness in another by his or her demeanor and comportment but it is only fully known by God. The act of being humble is something we do before the throne of God.
> 
> Commentary on 1 Peter 5:6
> 
> [Humble yourselves therefore] *Be willing to take a low place-a place such as becomes you. Do not arrogate to yourselves what does not belong to you; do not evince pride and haughtiness in your manner; do not exalt yourselves above others*. -Barnes
> 
> [Humble yourselves] *Those who submit patiently to the dispensations of God's providence he lifts up*; those who lift themselves up, God thrusts down. -Clarke
> 
> Likewise, ye younger, submit. The spirit of the elders is to be loving and deferential, an example making it easy and natural for the younger to follow. All are to be clothed (girded about) with humility, and thus to expect God's grace, which is both the cause and the result of humility. -Wycliffe
> 
> "*Let your minds, behaviour, garb, and whole frame, be adorned with humility, as the most beautiful habit you can wear; this will render obedience and duty easy and pleasant*; but, if you be disobedient and proud, God will set himself to oppose and crush you; for he resisteth the proud, when he giveth grace to the humble." Observe,
> 
> Humility is the great preserver of peace and order in all Christian churches and societies; consequently pride is the great disturber of them, and the cause of most dissensions and breaches in the church. -Matthew Henry
> 
> 1) Develop humility in your life.
> 
> 2) Understand that humility is a trait that one does in sight of God.
> 3) Understand that God does not tolerate pride in any form. He puts it down.
> 4) As you serve God in the church and in the Salvation Process, do all things in humility.
> 5) *Understand that God will exalt us in due time because of humility*.


----------

